# How do I use annatto powder?



## Shaheen (Apr 24, 2006)

i read a recipe which required annatto powder. i wanted to know how the usage of it affects the flavour of the dish? is it a very crucial ingredient or can i ignore it if i don't have it?


----------



## jennyema (Apr 24, 2006)

It really doesn't have much taste. It's used mostly for coloring -- yellow orange.

It's what is used to color cheese *orange*.

You can probably leave it out .... but what are you making?


----------



## ironchef (Apr 24, 2006)

A lot of it also depends on the capacity in which you are using it. When used to flavor and color rice, it lends a subtle earthy and musty flavor but it's not predominant. I've also used annatto to make an oil with and you can taste the flavor but I used a lot of annatto. The color also depends on how much you use. It can color food as dark as reddish-orange, almost like paprika. Annatto's also inexpensive so you shouldn't sweat it if you want to experiment and play around with it.


----------



## kleenex (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.recipes.co.nz/gofton/lambracks.html

Annatto powder is ground achiote seeds, native to South America. The powder gives an earthy flavour to dishes as well as a vibrant colour. There is no substitute and so if you cannot find any, just omit it from the recipes.


----------



## scott123 (Apr 25, 2006)

Like Jenny said, it really depends on the dish.

There are certain Central American dishes where the color/flavor of annatto is critical.  Omitting it wouldn't work. In those instances you'd be better off making something else.


----------



## Shaheen (Apr 25, 2006)

The recipe for shrimp rice required the annatto powder to be dissolved in clam juice. I'm guessing it's for the colour?

thanks everyone for your inputs!


----------



## linecook06 (Apr 25, 2006)

kleenex said:
			
		

> http://www.recipes.co.nz/gofton/lambracks.html
> 
> Annatto powder is ground achiote seeds, native to South America. The powder gives an earthy flavour to dishes as well as a vibrant colour. There is no substitute and so if you cannot find any, just omit it from the recipes.



other away around.  the seed is called annatto.  achiote is a flavored paste made from processing annatto seed with aromatics and spices. personally, I think annatto has an immediately recognizable aroma...especially in coral oil.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 25, 2006)

agreed linecook. 

upon daisy martinez's suggestion ("daisy cooks!" on pbs), i made achiote oil by putting a tsp of whole annato seeds into hot olive oil.

here's the link: http://www.daisycooks.com/pages/recipes_detail.cfm?ID=2


----------

